# Basic Sig Op Course



## phionex (17 Jul 2009)

does anyone know on average how many basic SigOp courses are taking place on average during the year and or have the sceduel for 2010?


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Jul 2009)

If you have DWAN access: http://cfsce.kingston.mil.ca/English/SchoolCalendar/calendar_e.html

If not, I can provide some course dates on Monday when I get to work.


----------



## MikeL (17 Jul 2009)

Puckchaser, he doesn't have DWAN access as he's still a civvie/hasn't gone to BMQ yet.

phionex, knowing the dates for courses won't really mean anything to you.. not like you get to pick which course you go on. There are courses run fairly often an you will be course loaded on a QL3 course when you are able to attend.


----------



## 211RadOp (24 Jul 2009)

In discussion with a MCpl there, it looks like a 4 QL3 courses this year.


----------



## 123a (21 Sep 2009)

I recently put a CT in to transfer to the reg forces as a sig ops...just a few ques... 

1. Do you guys still do infantry stuff on course or is like powerpoint classes the whole time type of deal

2. When transferring over I'm told that i keep my bmq and sq qualifications but my trades qualification needs to be re-done ( I'm in an infantry unit so i dont have trades qual for sig ops anyways) however should i push to do my bmq and all over again ...the only reason im asking this is because "i've been told" that theres like complications for reservists that switch over and dont have to do reg force courses like as a social issue


Thanks in advance


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Sep 2009)

1. We do field training, not "infantry" stuff. You'll do a 5 day confirmation exercise on your Apprentice course.

2. Your time in the reserves will determine whether you get a recruit school bypass, which allows you to keep your BMQ and SQ. If you've only been in a year, you may have to do it again.

Search around the site for "CT", "recruit school bypass", and you should find some good information.


----------



## 123a (28 Sep 2009)

Thanks, I've been in the reserves for two yrs now so I guess I will have the recruit school bypass but I havn't gotten any info back yet


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Sep 2009)

DMCA 5-5 (the unit that handles your CT in Ottawa) is very backlogged now from the summer. You may be waiting a few months.


----------



## 123a (30 Sep 2009)

wow thats sucks...thanks for keeping me posted


----------

